Ask HN: Who can moderate comments downward, and why do they do so? - SoMisanthrope
======
mtmail
The HN guidelines
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html))
list two things about downvotes: don't complain about them, that rarely adds
anything to a discussion. And don't bait others to downvote you. To quote one
of your recent comments "Mod me down again, I suppose." I'd add a third: don't
take them too seriously and sometimes people click a button by accident
(happened to me on mobile once).

The downvote button starts appearing when a user has 500 karma points, the
threshold changes over the years, it might be 200 or 1000 now.

Your account is 10 days old and I see one comment downvoted and another might
have been in the past but somebody else upvoted in the meantime and I'd say
you'll be fine. Good quality, adds value, welcome to Hackernews!.

------
PaulHoule
I can. I think a lot of people can, probably you just have to have enough
karma.

My question, which I can't ask as an "Ask HN" is that there seems to be some
flag on my account that prevents me from doing an "Ask HN"...

~~~
gus_massa
try sending an email to hn@ycombinator.com

